# Clean cartoon jokes for slightly twisted minds...



## Shelley (Jan 28, 2008)

*If you stare at this picture long enough *

_*You should be able to see a giraffe. *_

_*This is weird. Give it a try. *_


----------



## Ashley (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL the igloo one is cute!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 28, 2008)

Love the giraffe!!!!!!!


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 28, 2008)

They're good! Love the crocodile looking at his family album.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha the giraffe one made me laugh


----------



## fawp (Jan 28, 2008)

I love the Noah's Ark cartoon.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2008)

lol! the giraffe scared me


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Gleam84 (Jan 28, 2008)

The giraffe is funny! Thanks for posting


----------



## Karren (Jan 28, 2008)

I love the Men at Work sign!! Funny but so true!! Lol


----------



## Karren (Jan 28, 2008)

I love the Men at Work sign!! Funny but so true!! Lol

Ohh and the giraffe... It wouldn't work initally on my blaclkberry so I went and reloaded it and all I got was a fuzzy grean screen.... But then it worked and I burst out laughing.. I think my coworkers thought I lost it or something!!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, omg, that Giraffe seriously scared the pants off me!!


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Ones


----------

